# Pictures of short cuts?



## Shorty (Jul 6, 2014)

Chopper is just over 4 months now. He had a "First groom" a few weeks ago, Just did his undercarriage and cleaned up his face a little. The groomer said the next time we would probably have to go short. His hair on his head is nice and silky. The rest of his body is very fine... And even though we try out best brushing the crazy guy, we have some matting on his back legs and under his chin. I spent an hour working on him last night and got a good amount out. But We are going to go ahead and get him cut short and start fresh. We plan on keeping him in a puppy cut for our sanity. But Im looking for some good pictures to bring the groomer for this time. It will have to be fairly short just because how the matts are. Thanks for any help!





And the just came in from outside look


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Chopper sure is a cute little guy  I know how those little mats seem to magically appear...


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

If you do a search on puppy cuts I think there have been few threads where people have posted pics of short cuts. I can't do a quick search now to link it for you, but know they are out there and loaded with pics.

As a first time havanese owner with a 4 month old, I'm also learning how important it is to groom regularly - and as I understand it this is the easy stage!!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

10/29/15 - Chloe's puppy cut - this is the shortest she's ever been.


----------

